# My sling enclosure



## AmysAnimals (Oct 13, 2011)

So I am getting my new sling tomorrow since the one that was delivered yesterday was dead.  I just set up the enclosure.  It looks a little tight.  Like it doesn't have much room for the T!  =(  Tell me what you think.  Do I need to redo it?  Take out a piece of corkbark?  What should I do?


----------



## TomM (Oct 13, 2011)

Depending on how big the sling is, that could be perfect!  That looks awesome, too.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Oct 29, 2011)

I like it, what kinda sling is going in?


----------



## TaylorW (Oct 31, 2011)

im assuming its for a aboreal you got from jamie. ok i love the set up , but the only thing id change is glue the cork bark so it stays when you open it. the spider will web on it and you dont wanna mess the webbing up


----------



## scuba113 (Oct 31, 2011)

I love these tanks they work great for my slings. I is not much you can keep it the way it is. I dont use a backdrop on mine but it looks nice anyways


----------

